# Control de velocidad en montacargas



## walter18 (Dic 11, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, tengo una tarjeta de un montacargas eléctrico marca YALE modelo HERCO 80HGN36TE084 con numero de serie A839V03121X. Esta tarjeta va montada en el frente del mismo y lo que hace esta tarjeta es controlar la velocidad de dirección hacia adelante y hacia atrás, la falla que presenta es que cuando lo encienden y desean ir para adelante esta "brincotea", no avanza y se apaga igualmente cuando le quieres dar de reversa. Le he cambiado varios circuitos integrados tales como: LM2901N, LM224AN sabemos que la serie LM son reguladores-amplificadores, también se cambio unos MC14052BCP, MC14060BCP que son multiplexores esos yo creo que van ligados a unos displays pero ya de otra PCB, con un trazador de curvas (un HUNTRON) cheque diodos y transistores y me marcan bien, otra cosa que le cheque fue un C.I. MAD1108 que son puros diodos y están en buen estado, un regulador LM317BT muy común y esta bien. Hay un microcontrolador un *MC68HC705SR3CP* hay es donde yo creo que podría estar la falla pero no me suena tan viable que pueda ser la falla por que hace el control pero al momento de querer ejecutar la fase final que es de avanzar pues este brincotea ya sea para adelante o para atrás, y después de tanto detalle  quisiera saber si a alguien ha reparado algun tipo de controlador que no sea precisamente de montacargas pero si acoplado a otra maquina me imagino que si han pasado por esto en cualquier otro equipo. Espero lo lean y puedan ayudarme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2012)

Yo hubiera empezado por los tantalio


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 11, 2012)

Este equipo el control del motor es a base de transistores, que pueden ser o darlington o Igbt, a lo que te recomiendo revises la etapa de disparos de la compuertas o bases de los transistores, 

Saludos


----------



## walter18 (Dic 12, 2012)

Pues les comento que checando con el HUNTRON los condensadores de tantalio como lo comentaste DOSMETROS, en varios no me da señal de carga aunque con el trazador a veces puede ser engañoso ya que hay componentes de por medio, lo que haré sera quitarlos y checarlos por fuera y los reemplazare de una vez, y sobre los transistores me dicen que ya los habían quitado y checado son unos MOSFET IRF740 e IRF9520 al parecer están bien pero los volveré a probar haber que tal andan, yo les escribo si realmente alguna de esas es la falla.


----------



## cristian_elect (Ene 5, 2013)

En montacargas también puede fallar por batería, contactores gastados, sensores, uniones flojas, motor.
No solo la placa depende, si ya existe el descarte y quedo que solo la tarjeta de control de tracción es la que falla.
Esa la tarjeta de solo control y falta la tarjeta de potencia que alimenta al motor.


----------

